
Ask HN: Which marketing plan would you choose? - sapporosnow
Given two avenues of marketing:<p>1) Facebook group -
Target market #1 -
60k audience<p>Package #A -
1 Sponsored Post -
3 Boost -
$300 USD -<p>2) Website<p>Target market #2 -
1-5k monthly active users -
Average session time: 3min -<p>Package #B -
Newsfeed Ad 1 month -
$240 USD<p>Package #C -
Newsfeed Ad 3 months -
$640 USD<p>Which combination would you choose?<p>Given both avenues have different target markets, I am inclined to get Package A and B together.  But given only 1-5k monthly active users, I am not sure if avenue B is worth it for the price.<p>However, avenue B is the exact match for my target market. Avenue A is almost the exact match, but not quite.
======
karljtaylor
Can't quite tell where you're planning on running this, but it sounds like
you're letting someone else manage the media buy for you, and you should for
sure be running it yourself at this size. (The reason for this is that you
want to maximize the amount you're spending on reach this early on.)

